# Let's just discuss these crows (and other animals too)



## keybug55 (Oct 24, 2017)

Beppe is my new spirit animal. I guess they're taking Tom Nook's place because he's busy stealing real world money.

Also, why continue to have Tom Nook unlikable when he's just trying to do his job?


----------



## CaramelCookie (Oct 24, 2017)

I like their italian names! Are they really crows though, cause I see penguins. xD


----------



## Aquari (Oct 24, 2017)

Absolutely adorable, Beppe is definitely my favorite.


----------



## Twisterheart (Oct 24, 2017)

CaramelCookie said:


> I like their italian names! Are they really crows though, cause I see penguins. xD



I thought they were penguins too lol

They look cool. I was wondering if they would introduce any new NPCs in the game, so I was glad to see them.


----------



## mitfy (Oct 24, 2017)

they remind me of the penguins of madagascar


----------



## nammie (Oct 24, 2017)

theyre so cute!! my fav is giovanni!! those eyebrows!!!


----------



## Thunder (Oct 24, 2017)

rock lee > long lakitu > middle-aged backyardigan? (trademarked by gyro)

ima keep calling them penguins tho


----------



## Biyaya (Oct 24, 2017)

Wow. They made everyone think of penguins. (I thought they were too for a moment.)


----------



## seliph (Oct 24, 2017)

crows don't have yellow beaks/feet I'm suing for false advertising


----------



## keybug55 (Oct 24, 2017)

Ending this crow vs penguin debate. 

1. Penguin villagers already exist and they're much fatter (although can be debated by which penguins they can be). 

2. The picture above is their logo. Last time I checked penguins don't have feathers and fly. Checkmate.

[update] We were all wrong. They are closest to common blackbirds which also have yellow beaks and feet.


----------



## Silversea (Oct 25, 2017)

It's like the penguins from Madagascar, but instead crows. Seriously. The skinny one, the leader (fat one), and a forgettable one.

(ok I know there are four penguins, but two of them are forgettable)


----------



## 50m4ra (Oct 25, 2017)

I thinl they're all cute and I'll love them all anyway :3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Silversea said:


> It's like the penguins from Madagascar, but instead crows. Seriously. The skinny one, the leader (fat one), and a forgettable one.
> 
> (ok I know there are four penguins, but two of them are forgettable)


Are you calling skipper the cute one and.... Guy who doesn't talk forgettable?!


----------



## Sweetley (Oct 25, 2017)

*Giovanni, Beppe and Carlo (OK Motors)*

View attachment 210162

Animal Crossing: Pocket Camp introduced us three new characters: Giovanni (in the middle), 
Beppe (left) and Carlo (right), the members of the customization company "OK Motors". 

So, what's your first impression from the new NPCs?​


----------



## Fleshy (Oct 25, 2017)

They seem OK, not favorite NPC material or anything to me, but it'll be interesting to see how they are in the actual gameplay! They look interesting.


----------



## namiieco (Oct 25, 2017)

They all look derpy af
Are they chickens?


----------



## namiieco (Oct 25, 2017)

Oh I thought they were chickens


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2017)

On first sight they made me think of the mascot for Crow's Nest Diner in _Final Fantasy XV_. So that's kind of cool.


----------



## Mars Adept (Oct 25, 2017)

My favorite out of the three is Giovanni. They seem alright, nothing special though.


----------



## SpookyMemes (Oct 25, 2017)

I think everyone favorite is Giovanni lol, he's the only normal looking one there


----------



## cornimer (Oct 25, 2017)

I like Beppe the best honestly. He looks funny but in an endearing way. Carlo lowkey freaks me out.


----------



## dizzy bone (Oct 25, 2017)

Beppe is cute! I was excited to see new NPCs in the trailer


----------



## Sheando (Oct 25, 2017)

I love that Carlo has a beard straight on his feathers. It kind of looks like the colored throats many birds have, which is clever.


----------



## Huujuu (Oct 25, 2017)

They seem to look more like pigeons with their under neck fluff but who knows.anyways they're super adorbs!


----------



## xiaonu (Oct 26, 2017)

Twisterheart said:


> I thought they were penguins too lol
> 
> They look cool. I was wondering if they would introduce any new NPCs in the game, so I was glad to see them.



I thought they were penguins too! Lol I think its because their beaks are short and yellow (they should be long and black). and their clothes look like a white penguin belly. they're cute though in a weird funny way


----------



## ackawai (Oct 26, 2017)

They're not crows, nor penguins. They're Eurasian Blackbirds (Turdus merula) which are coincidentally found in Italy. This works well since they have Italian names.


----------



## Silversea (Oct 26, 2017)

ackawai said:


> They're not crows, nor penguins. They're Eurasian Blackbirds (Turdus merula) which are coincidentally found in Italy. This works well since they have Italian names.



I admire the idea but not much suggesting that. Eurasian blackbirds are found in many countries. No orange eye ring characteristic of these birds.

I'd say more likely to be starlings, if you want to think of a bird found in Italy.


----------

